# So, i have hired a private trainer



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

nictastic said:


> In addition to training i have bought 3 dog books
> 1. The dog listener
> 2. How dogs think
> 3. how to speak dog
> ...



*I am a hugh fan of Stanley Coren! I have read all of his dog related books and have learned something from each one.

I just received Why Does My Dog Act That Way? from my mom. It was the only one I was missing and I cannot wait to start reading it.




*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

One thing you might do when she jumps on the couch and barks is ignore her and get up and move. Dont pay any attention to her. Bama started doing that same thing with my husband. They do go thru different stages and this was one of those times. I havent used any of those books but I have heard some good things about them. Here is a thread with some peoples recommendations:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=20140&highlight=Books+videos+recommended


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Nikki,

I can help you .. just messaging here.....


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

JoelSilverman said:


> Hi Nikki,
> 
> I can help you .. just messaging here.....


Hi Joel,
Thanks for the offer. Would love any help on offer 
Not sure what you meant by this though 'just messaging here'
I am off on holiday tonight. Tasha is with my parents. So won't have internet access until next week. Anything you can help with tho will be much appreciated x


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

JoelSilverman said:


> Hi Nikki,
> 
> I can help you .. just messaging here.....


I have been seeing this and am bummed out. I learn so much from the advice posted as I have a lot of the same issues.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

JoelSilverman said:


> Hi Nikki,
> 
> I can help you .. just messaging here.....


 
Hi Joel,
I was wondering if it would be possible for you to post your suggestions in the thread. We have quite a few members who might be interested in your techniques and training ideas, and find them useful. I read alot, but have not been posting much lately, but I see you are going to PM's without sharing your skills, which is a pity.

Nancy


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh yes, don't forget about all us out here, too! :wave:
I for one, will take all the pearls of wisdom I can get, although my 'strand' is the longest it's ever been because of this forum


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

What I meant was that you have a lot of things that you layed out in your post. Go ahead and respond to this with a question and I will help you with it. Guys, bear with me.. I am new to this writing thing.. I normally used to talking to people, so I don;t always get my point across. Wait. ...are you guys saying that if I have a suggestion for her to start a new thread?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

JoelSilverman said:


> What I meant was that you have a lot of things that you layed out in your post. Go ahead and respond to this with a question and I will help you with it. Guys, bear with me.. I am new to this writing thing.. I normally used to talking to people, so I don;t always get my point across. Wait. ...are you guys saying that if I have a suggestion for her to start a new thread?


The way it works best is if you respond with your suggestion within in the thread. That way, answers are right there.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Joel, 
No, what I meant and I assume(you know what they say about assume lol others have meant also, is instead of "taking it messaging", just answer the question on the same thread. For example: instead of asking Nictastic's question via PM, just answer it here. There may be others who have the same or similar problems, who for what ever reason chose not ask for help, but will search out answers by just reading what has already been said. It is very disconcerting to be reading what appears to be a helpful/interesting thread, only to have it die by seeing it go to PM.

Nancy




JoelSilverman said:


> What I meant was that you have a lot of things that you layed out in your post. Go ahead and respond to this with a question and I will help you with it. Guys, bear with me.. I am new to this writing thing.. I normally used to talking to people, so I don;t always get my point across. Wait. ...are you guys saying that if I have a suggestion for her to start a new thread?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

No, no....it looked like you were going to _private message _your suggestions. Usually, responses are posted back and forth within the thread...because we're all greedy and nosy, ha.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

No prob... 

You had said out of character. Did this just start? Has your dog always been like this? Is there ever a time he was OK and didn't go crazy? How old is your dog?


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

HE HASN'T P'MD ME ANYTHING ...I DIDNT UNDERSTAND WHAT HE MEANT BY MESSAGING HERE X BUT I HAVE LEARNT ALOT FROM OTHER PEOPLES POSTS TOO AND WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE ANSWERS HERE IF POSSIBLE. I AM GOING THROUGH A REALLY TOUGH TIME WITH MY LITTLE'ANGEL) HAHA AND I KNOW OTHER PEOPLE ARE TOO.
ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR THE OFFER AND LOOK FORWARD TO READING THE SUGGESTIONS XX


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

JoelSilverman said:


> No prob...
> 
> You had said out of character. Did this just start? Has your dog always been like this? Is there ever a time he was OK and didn't go crazy? How old is your dog?


She was ok until 13 weeks.never barked / growled at anyone, now she barks at every person/dog we see...i have been taking her out since 10 weeks old and she had been well socialised and been doing really well.

She wasnt that nervous...just normal puppy stuff.

She has had submissive crossed with excited (i say that becasue she has her tail tucked just before she wee's but is all excited to get to the poeple) weeing on great family members since around 10 weeks, but not people outside of the home.

She has always horded toys. she would do things before without treats.

She never really ignored me much, but now it is like she couldnt care whether i was in the room or not at times.

She completely freaked out at puppy class (it was her 2nd session)
she is now 4.5 months old.
P.S SHE IS A PUPPY MILL RESCUE X


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is the good news .. she is only 4.5 months old
Here is the bad news... she is only 4.5 months old....

Anyway, your group here obviously knows GR's a heck of a lot better than me, but no question out of character for the breed and especially a puppy only 4.5 months old. This is the #1 breed I recommend to families, because of their temperament. Before, I mention what I would do, so I do not come across as a know it all, if any of you have had a puppy this young age that has shown this type of behavior, can you please chime in?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I've had puppies like this in my Puppy Class, and as in this case, they are generally dogs who have had a poor start - either from byb's or mill situations - an poor early socialization. Some trainers and behaviorists refer to a "fear phase", whcih can occur from four to sixteen weeks. I've personally not put a whole lot of stock in that, and the puppies that I have seen in my class like this we have continued to work through with, never coddling, always happy and upbeat, and being _very _careful not to afford unwitting positive reinforcement for negative behavior. ie, the coddling of a puppy who is appearing timid, fearful, or overcompensating by barking/lunging/ "going crazy" and saying "it's okay", and petting. This is a human reaction - we are trying to tell the dog that the _situation _is okay, but they hear that their _response/behavior _is okay. I'd still be inclined to do a class, where a trainer is there to help you in situations where there are other dogs and people. It is often difficult to recreate the behavior in a private session to be able to appropriately address it.


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

I have done and i am continuing the puppy classes, i have 4 left in this age group. In fact the puppy class is where this situation started. 
I have never praised or tried to cuddle her for being afraid. The worst i did was telling her to knock it off when she growled. I am using the trainer who takes the class to do the 1 2 1 and tasha will bark and growl everytime we are out for a walk, so fingers crossed i will have no problem recreating it for her.
At the minute when she starts to growl at someone i say hello is a upbeat voice to try and show tash that i am happy with the person and they are no threat to me. I also try and get myself inbetween them (which isnt always that easy)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

nictastic said:


> I have done and i am continuing the puppy classes, i have 4 left in this age group. In fact the puppy class is where this situation started.
> I have never praised or tried to cuddle her for being afraid. The worst i did was telling her to knock it off when she growled. I am using the trainer who takes the class to do the 1 2 1 and tasha will bark and growl everytime we are out for a walk, so fingers crossed i will have no problem recreating it for her.
> At the minute when she starts to growl at someone i say hello is a upbeat voice to try and show tash that i am happy with the person and they are no threat to me. I also try and get myself inbetween them (which isnt always that easy)


 
All good. This could be a "phase" and you continuing to work through it, with help from someone that you have confidence in, will be very beneficial. Good luck! I think that you will be fine.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I would start with a pretty serious nothing in life is free (NILF) regime. It sounds like you're doing some really smart puppy management things like having a leash on her in the house - so many people think that it's horrid to have a leash on in the house - it's always one of my tough sells - people feel guilty for crating their dogs during the day and they make up for it by suspending rules when they get home and then they get into trouble with bad behavior....The easiest way to avoid dogs jumping on guests is to never allow the behavior in the first place. So you've got some management plans in place - keep them up and up the ante a bit. If the sofa is a problem - and chronically a problem, step on her leash while you're sitting on the couch - so she can't get up on the couch (and you don't have to pay attention to her being naughty) when she gives up (usually after a puppy fit) reward her for settling at your feet. (lightbulb - you mean I get cookies for laying HERE?)

As for greeting people - she might have a fear stage going on - not uncommon for a puppy around that age - the less attention you can give to her fear and the more attention you can give to her not being afraid the sooner it will pass. Teach her to target - first your hand - put your hand out when she touches it you click treat. Put a word on it when she understands it. Next use people - click her for looking at people, then touching their hand (meanwhile they aren't looking at her or trying to touch her - this is just about her targeting people). The treats are coming from you all this time - don't let any of your "helpers" force themselves on her by petting or reaching. Let this be her decision - eventually new people become sources of cookies - which is a GOOD thing!!! 

One other general comment - be careful what methods you are using with her right now - if she's going through a fear stage and you combat that with corrections it's quite possible to create MORE fear and the possibility that you'll have a fear reaction (biting, barking, etc) that will only escalate over time...

Does that help? 

Erica


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I think it's great that you are working with your trainer at home, he/she will be able to see the problems first hand and hopefully be able to put things in place in order for you to move forward in a positive frame of mind. Often behaviours develop which we have no idea how to correct. You are being such a responsible dog owner by trying to identify the reasons why your pup may be behaving this way, and there is no reason why you can't totally overcome this!

Have faith, and when you have success... you'll grow in confidence and end up with the dream dog you always wanted!!

I haven't encountered the kinds of problems you are having, although I had a shy bitch puppy (Izzie) who needed bringing out of her shell to give her more confidence. you should see her now!!! Sometimes we just have to sit back and look at the situation, and sometimes the answers are there!!!

Good luck... you are surely in the right place, have faith and all will be well!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Well you guys made it easy for me.. Erica and Tanya said it all..Tanya hit a really good point when she mentioned_ indentify_. If I can just reiterate that you really take the time to identify and look for patterns in this behavior. As you start finding consistencies, it will help you immensely. I don't need to tell you or anyone else that building the trust with any dog is huge, but at this age it is everything. Again, it is great you took the time to bring a trainer in.


----------

